
Metarpheus: A Custom Approach to API Contracts - rammo92
https://blog.buildo.io/metarpheus-a-custom-approach-to-api-contracts-f340a6792d43
======
phasecode
Off topic: How do you pronounce the name?

~~~
Gabro
I would say like "morpheus"

